# looking for Work from home



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

I am in the process of moving to middle missouri.I finally found the house that I want and will be able to be near family once again. I am going to begin looking for work from home as soon as I arrive and get a computer set up. Any connections that anyone knows of please give me a heads up. This will be a new adventure for me but I am very experienced in customer service so it should work out. Just have to find the job. I know there are legitimate ones out there. One of my daughters used to work for AAA and loved it.


----------



## Raeraebear (Dec 26, 2016)

I used to use upwork.com. It is legitimate. It takes work to get that first job and get good feedback but I made decent money.


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you . That is one more contact to add to my list. I know it wont be easy to find something as there are many people much more qualified than I.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

A friend worked for Amazon last Christmas season. The only detriment for her is she had to get a second computer that was used only for Amazon and had to upgrade her internet connection to the highest speed. The upside was she made $20.00 an hour. 
She was asked to stay on after Christmas but chose not to as she had a very active toddler and had trouble finding a sitter for him.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I've worked for Alpine Access in the past. They changed their name to Sykes, but it's the same company: https://www.sykes.com/unitedstates/

I currently work for Duluth Trading Company. I know they recently opened a store in MO, but I don't know if they're hiring at-home workers there. Other companies like Amazon, Swiss Colony, West Corporation, and YUM Brands (owns franchises like Pizza Hut and Taco Bell) also hire at-home call center staff.

If you have teaching credentials, computer programming experience, or medical coding certification, the list of opportunities is much larger. Those are the three categories I see the most at-home job openings for.


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you to all of you for these contacts. We'll see how I do.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

ratracerebellion.com has ten tons of legit work at homes, have used them often before I became disabled for side gigs, and they have jobs posted for everything the above posters mentioned. they've been doing this for many years. sending you success!!


----------

